# rc.conf runtime changes application



## bsd_newbie (Feb 19, 2009)

If you make changes to /etc/rc.conf and do not want to boot your box for it to take effect. How do you do that ? I had commented out configuration of a wireless NIC and once I booted the box I uncommented it out. But now I would like to not boot the box for it to take effect. 

Feel free to move this thread to another forum, if you think it belongs int howtos for example.

thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2009)

In general (changed YES/NO settings)

```
cd /etc
. ./rc.conf
```

In this specific case (changed ifconfig) it can be a bit more difficult.

```
/etc/rc.d/netif restart
```

And depending on your setup, you may need to run */etc/rc.d/routing restart* or run *dhclient <interface>* again.

You can also run the ifconfig command manually.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2009)

The services provided by the base OS can all be started with the scripts in /etc/rc.d/.

Most of the ports/packages install similar scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 20, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> In this specific case (changed ifconfig) it can be a bit more difficult.
> 
> ```
> /etc/rc.d/netif restart
> ```



netif is a bit special, you can stop/start/restart interfaces seperately, without it affecting your entire network. I do this frequently when I plug in or unplug the cable.

Example:
/etc/rc.d/netif stop em0


----------



## lyuts (Feb 20, 2009)

I use /etc/netstart. It works fine for my purposes.


----------

